# أريد معرفة المزيد عن الدين المسيحي ....



## عبير الإيمان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لكم على الردود ... 

وقد بدأت حقا ً أتعرف على الدين المسيحية وأريد أن أعرف أكثر ...
فأرجوا أن لا أكون مزعجة لكم ...

ولكن في ردودكم أعذروني ( أحسست ببعض الأختلاف ) 

فبعضكم يقول : (ليس هناك ما يختلف فيه في الكتاب المقدس فهو كتاب الله و هل برايك هناك خلاف و اختلاف من كتاب انزله الله!!! لا اعتقد)
والأخر يقول : (لا يوجد ما يختلف عليه الاباء المفسرين او حتي الطوائف
الا ان البروتستانت: "معجبهمش بعض الاسفار من العهد القديم فلم يعترفوا بها")

من هم البروتستانت ؟

وهل يحق لهم أن يقولوا ما عجبناش هذا السفر لا نعترف به ؟؟ (هذا لا يجوز لأن المفروض أن هذا هو كلام الله تعالى وما فيش حاجة أسمها ما أعجبني !!!!!)

فهل هاؤلاء البروتستانت من النصارى أم هم كما هو الحال عندنا مثل الشيعة ؟؟؟؟


أرجوا المعذرة ولكن أريد أجابات من القساوسة (لأنهم الأعلم بالدين ) لذلك أريد الإجابة الصحيحة ... 
في عقيدة الثالوث : 
قال المحامي الفاضل :
(فان وجود الله الازلي والابدي.. وحكمة الله الازليه والابديه.. وروح الله غير المحدوده.. هي الله وليست ثلاثة الهه.
وأما وجود الله نطلق عليه لفظ (آب) وليس ( أب) ومعناها اصل الوجود.
وأما عقل ونطق الله نطلق عليه لفظ ( الابن) .. كما نقول بنات افكاري او ابن السبيل مثلا.
وأما روح الله نطلق عليها ( الروح القدس).)

كلامك يقول أن الله تعالى واحد .. فلماذا أسمها الثالوث ؟؟؟

أيضا ً أستفسار عن:

1-الصلاة :

أعتقد أن الصلاة عندكم تعني الدعاء ... لأنها تجوز في أي مكان وأي زمان ... ولكنني ما قصد الدعاء .

أردت أن أعرف كيف تصلون في الكنيسة أو في البيت (أي كيف تعبدون الله تعالى) 
ماهي الأقوال والحركات العبودية لله تعالى ... أرجوا أن تكونوا فهمتم مقصودي ..


2- الصيام : 
هل تصومون عن اللحوم فقط أعني هل يجوز لكم أن تأكلوا مثلا ً البقوليات وتشربون الماء وتأكلون المأكولات الأخرى ما عدا اللحوم ومشتقاتها ؟؟؟

هل يوجد لكم شهر محدد أو موعد للصيام من السنة أعني مثلما رمضان عندنا .. أم تصومون في أي يوم من أيام السنة .؟؟؟ وهل يشترط التتابع أم لا ؟؟؟

ومنذ متى يبدأ أنقطاعكم عن الصيام وإلى متى ؟؟؟ أعني من الفجر إلى المساء ثم تأكلون في المساء الطعام أم ماذا ؟؟ (أرجوا التوضيح لي فأنا أريد التفااااااااااااااااااصيل الدقيقة والمملة )


أعذروني لا تعطوني روابط فأنا لا أستطيع الدخول عليها لأنه لا يوجد لدي وقت لفتح النت إلا لوضع هذا الموضوع ثم نسخ الردود كي أطلع عليها على أقل من مهلي ....
(أحم أحم يعني مثل ما تقولوا فتح النت ملكف شوية) ...
ولكن إن كان بالإمكان نسخ ما هو موجود في هذه الروابط وعرضها في هذه الصفحة فسأكون شاكرة لكم ...

وشكرا ً جزيلا ً للأستاذ الفاضل 
AmnayAmazigh 

على الإيات وإن كان هناك المزيد فلهل تطلعوني عليه 

تمنيت جدا ً أقتناء الكتاب المقدس للأطلاع عليه وقد مسكته حقا ً بين يدي يوما ً وفتحته وقرأت منه قليلا ً ولكنني لم أفهمه ... 

لا أريد أن أقرأ الكتاب المقدس لأنني مسلمة فسوف أفهمة بعقيدتي ولكنني أردت معرفته من خلال وجه نظركم أنتم ورؤيتكم له​وهناك بعض الإشياء التي تريد شرح في الأيات فهل تفسرونها لي مع جزيل الشكر : 

(«وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ \لزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.)

كيف ذلك ؟ أعني هنا سبب الطلاق فقط الزنى ... فهل هذا كافي ؟؟ 
أعني هناك مشاكل وقد يكون عدم توافق وأحيانا ً كره للطرف الأخر ... فكيف السبيل للتخلص منه ؟؟ 
ولماذا إذا زنت هي تطلق ... ماذا عنه إذا زنى أوكرهته المرأة ولم تحتمل العيش معه هل تتطلق منه ؟
ولماذا إذا طلقت يجعلها تزني ؟؟؟ وهل يسمح لها الزواج من أخر ؟؟
لماذا من يتزوج مطلقة يكون زاني ؟؟؟ 
(أرجوا الردود فأنا مهتمة جدا ً خاصة عن حال المرأة )

وأيضا ً أريد معرفه : 
ما هي حقوق المرأة في النصرانية ؟؟؟ 
وما هي واجباتها ؟؟؟ 
أعني حقوقها التي من الزوج لها وواجباتها تجاه الزوج ؟؟
وحقوقها على أبنها أو بنتها ؟؟؟
وحقوقها على أبيها وأخيها ؟؟؟ 
وواجباتها تجاههم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأيضا ً أريد معرفه الميراث ... 
كيف هو نظام الميراث في النصرانية ؟؟؟؟ 
وما هو نصيب الزوجة والبنت والأم والأخت والجدة ؟؟؟ 
(أعذروني على هذه الأسئلة ولكنني أريد معرفه كل شيء عن المرأة في المسيحية لأقارنها بحال المرأة في الإسلام )

وأريد أيضا ً شرح للأية :
(«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا \لشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ \لأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ \لآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ \لرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ \ثْنَيْنِ. 42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ)

كلام جميلا وهو في غاية الرحمة والحلم ولكن .. 
هذه الطريقة قد تنفع مع صنف من البشر ... ولكن هناك أصناف أنك كلما حلمت عليه زاد طغيانا ً .. فكيف السبيل لردعه ؟؟ 
يقول الشاعر في أصناف الناس:
إذا أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته **** وإن أنت أكرمت اللأيم تمردا 
هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ذكر لذلك ؟؟؟ (أرجوكم أعطوني أياه )

وهنا أية أخرى : 
(«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ \لَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى \لأَشْرَارِ وَ\لصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى \لأَبْرَارِ وَ\لظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ \لَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.)

ما أجمل هذا الكلام !!!

وأستفساري فقط من هم العشارون ؟؟؟


الأية الأخرى : 

(«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى \مْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.)

كلام حكيم جدا ً ...
ومن خلال الأية فهمت أنكم تؤمنون بوجود النار والجنة وباليوم الأخر (فهل فهمي في محله ؟؟؟)

وهناك الكثير والكثير فأرجوا أن أجد سعة صدر لأستقبال أسئلتي وأستفساراتي ...​

تحياتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / عبير الإيمان
+++ سيادتك متشوقة للمعرفة ، فتسألين بكل ما يتبادر على ذهنك من أسئلة ، وذلك أمر طبيعى ، ولكنه يعوق الإجابة المركزة ، ويعوق الفهم للإجابات ، فرجاء التركيز على أهم الأسئلة بالنسبة لسيادتك .
+++ وسأتداخل بكلمة صغيرة عن مكانة المرأة فى المسيحية .
+++ فالمسيحية تعطى حقوقاً زوجية متساوية تماماً ، للرجل والمرأة ، بصفتهما كائن إنسانى ، بلا تفريق .
+++ فعن ذلك ، مكتوب : [ لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. 3 لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً الرَّجُلَ. 4 لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ وَكَذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. 5 لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضاً مَعاً لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ ] 1كو7: 2 - 5 .
++++ ومن تلك الحقوق المتساوية ، أن يكون العدد المسموح به -- فى الأزواج -- متساوياً : إمرأة واحدة ورجل واحد ، بحسب نظام الخلقة الأولى للبشر : آدم واحد وحواء واحدة : [ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى ... مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً ، إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ ] مت19: 4 - 6 .
+++ فإن زواج البشر ، هو إمتداد للخلقة الأولى ، التى فيها خلق الله حواء واحدة لآدم الواحد ، والله هو الذى بارك وقدَّس زواجهما (( من أجل النسل وليس من أجل المتعة ، بل إن المتعة هى مجرد خادم لهذا الهدف ، وليست هى الهدف )) ، وهو الزواج الذى إستمر إلى آخر حياتهما .
+++++ آسف على الإطالة .
+++ ولكن كل جزئية من أسئلة سيادتك ، تحتاج لصفحات ، للإجابة الكاملة عليها ، ومن أجل ذلك ، يشترط المنتدى أن يقتصر كل موضوع ، على سؤال واحد ، لكى يأخذ نصيبه كاملاً من الشرح والمناقشة .


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اسآله جداً مهمه الصراحه.
 قد اشترك معكي في بعضها. ونفسي اعرف اجاباتها.
لكن كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل مكرم بانها اسآله تحتاج الي صفحات للردود عليها!!


----------



## أَمَة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

أبدأ ردي *بالإعتذار من الزعيم ماي روك*
لأني بردي على أسئلتك العديدة في موضوع واحد 
أكون أنا أيضا مشاركة معك في مخالفة قوانين المنتدى
التي تقول كل سؤال يجب أن يكون في موضوع منفصل
بس أنا شاعرة معك وبظروفك التي ذكرتيها
ولن ازعل إذا اتخذ الزعيم الحبيب ماي روك أجراءا بحقي
لأن هذا حقه​


عبير الإيمان قال:


> شكرا ً جزيلا ً لكم على الردود ...


العفو يا حبيبتي هذا واجب علينا​ 



> وقد بدأت حقا ً أتعرف على الدين المسيحية وأريد أن أعرف أكثر فأرجوا أن لا أكون مزعجة لكم


​ 
لست مزعجة لنا وانت تسألين بهذا الأدب 
واكرر القول أن الرد على أسئلتك هو واجب علينا​ 



> ولكن في ردودكم أعذروني *( أحسست ببعض الأختلاف )*


 
لعله سؤ فهم من طرفك بسبب معرفتك الضيئلة جدا بالمسيحية​ 



> فبعضكم يقول : (ليس هناك ما يختلف فيه في الكتاب المقدس فهو كتاب الله و هل برايك هناك خلاف و اختلاف من كتاب انزله الله!!! لا اعتقد)
> والأخر يقول : (لا يوجد ما يختلف عليه الاباء المفسرين او حتي الطوائف
> الا ان البروتستانت: "معجبهمش بعض الاسفار من العهد القديم فلم يعترفوا بها")


 
كلام سليم مائة بالمائة... ليس هناك ما يختلف في الكتاب المقدس.​أما بعض أسفار العهد القديم التي تتكلمين عنها فهي غير موجودة عند البروتستانت ليس لأنهم لم يعترفوا بها بل لأنهم عندما ارادوا أن يكون لهم ترجمتهم للكتاب المقدس (ويحتوي العهد القديم الذي هو قبل المسيح، والأنجيل -بعد المسيح) شاءوا أن يعتمدوا على نسخة العهد القديم التي أعاد اليهود تجميع أسفارها بعد انتشار المسيحية، ولم يتضم اليهود فيها تلك الأسفار لسبب أنها كانت مكتوبة في اللغة الأرامية وأيضا فيها نبوأت عن المسيح. في حين أن الكنيسة أجمع منذ البداية اعتمدت نسخة العهد القديم التى تم تجميع أسفارها 200 سنة قبل المسيح من قبل 70 علامة يهودي يعرفون جيدا، وقد ضموا فيها كل الأسفار. 

هنا يا عزيزتي فسرت لك لماذا. وليس لذلك علاقة بصحة الكتاب المقدس أو خطئه، بل العامل البشري.​ 




> من هم البروتستانت ؟


​ 
هم كانوا أبناء الكنيسة اللاتينية، وفي القرن السادس عشر احتجوا ( من هنا جاء اسمهم: to protest يعني يجتج) على بعض الأمور في الكنيسة وانفصلوا عنها.​ 
وهنا احب أن اشدد يا عزيزتي ​ 
*أن المسيحيين بإختلاف طوائفهم وتعدد كنائسهم ليس بينهم أي إختلاف جوهري حول المسيح أو الثالوث الأقدس.* 
*وبمختصر كفبد هذا الإختلاف ليس فيه ما يطعن في صحة المسيحية.*

أرجو أن أكون وصلت الفكرة​





> وهل يحق لهم أن يقولوا ما عجبناش هذا السفر لا نعترف به ؟؟ (هذا لا يجوز لأن المفروض أن هذا هو كلام الله تعالى وما فيش حاجة أسمها ما أعجبني !!!!!)
> فهل هاؤلاء البروتستانت من النصارى أم هم كما هو الحال عندنا مثل الشيعة ؟؟؟؟​


 
أجبت على هذين السؤالين في الفقرة السابقة.​ 



> أرجوا المعذرة ولكن أريد أجابات من القساوسة (لأنهم الأعلم بالدين ) لذلك أريد الإجابة الصحيحة ...
> في عقيدة الثالوث :
> قال المحامي الفاضل :
> 
> ...


​​​​​​

عزيزتي عبير الإيمان 
ليس عندنا أجوبة صحيحة واخرى غير صحيحة كلام الأخ محامي مسيحي كان واضحا ومفسرا 

أما سؤالك على لماذا تسمية الثالوث إذا كان الله واحد 
أرد عليه كالتالي:

الثالوث هو اعتراف بالسيد يسوع المسيح الها وبالروح القدس الها
وهما مع الآب الإله أله واحدا غير متجزء.
ليس هذا صعب الفهم على المؤمن بالمسيح يسوع الها ومخلصا
لأن الفهم يأتي من عند الله من روحه القدس الذي ينور العقول.
المسلم واليهودي لا تعترفان بأن الله قد ظهر بالجسد بالمسيح يسوع 
لذلك لن يقدرا على فهم الثالوث الأفدس.
المسيح نفسه قال لتلاميذه في متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19: ​ 

[q-bible]فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. [/q-bible] ​




> 1-الصلاة : أعتقد أن الصلاة عندكم تعني الدعاء ... لأنها تجوز في أي مكان وأي زمان ... ولكنني ما قصد الدعاء .


​

كلمة الصلاة عزيزتي عبير الإيمان جاءت من صلة وتواصل
وهي في المسيحية فعلا تواصل مع الله كما تتواصلين مع أي شخص تعرفينه. ذلك لأننا عرفنا الله، بقدر ما سمح لنا أن نعرف، في شخص يسوع المسيح - الله الذي ظهر لنا بالجسد. هو كلمنا عنه وقال لنا أن ندعوه "ابانا الذي في السموات"، إذ نحن بالمسيح أصبحنا أبناء الله وليس عبيدا حسب قول المسيح، وهكذا عرفنا الله.​ 

انظري ال ما قاله في لوقا الأصحاح 10 العدد 22 عن معرفتنا لله: ​ 

[q-bible]وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ هُوَ الاِبْنُ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ مَنْ هُوَ الآبُ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ *وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ*».[/q-bible] ​
الله بتجسده في السيد المسيح صار انسانا مثلنا ليجعل كل من يؤمن به -أي بالسيد يسوع المسيح- إبنا له. وهكذا صارت الصلاة علاقة صلة حميمة، صادقة، محبة، مبنية على ثقتنا بمحبة الله لنا وليس على صلاحنا، لأنه ليس من إنسان صالح أبدا منذ آدم وحواء سوى يسوع المسيح وحده الصالح لأن الصلاح التام هو صفة الله وحده. 




> أردت أن أعرف كيف تصلون في الكنيسة أو في البيت (أي كيف تعبدون الله تعالى) ماهي الأقوال والحركات العبودية لله تعالى ... أرجوا أن تكونوا فهمتم مقصودي ..


الكنيسة هي ملكوت الله على الأرض، نصلي فيها مجتمعين ويكون حضور الرب فيها بشكل خاص. أما الصلاة في البيت وفي أي مكان آخر ليس لها حركات عبودية، كما تقولين، لأنها تنبع من محبتنا لله وتنبع من وجود الروح القدس فينا وهو من يمجد الله فينا. ​

وما نقوله هو الصلاة الربانية التي علمنا اياها السيد المسيح، وغيرها من الصلوات الكثيرة جدا، وقراءة الكتاب المقدس.​ 
سأرد على باقي أسئلتك لكي لا يكون هذا الرد طويلا جدا.​ 

ولك سلام المسيح​


​


----------



## أَمَة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزتي عبير
ها أنا قد عدت لتكملة الرد حسب وعدي, وأرجو أن يكون مفيدا.​ 



عبير الإيمان قال:


> 2- الصيام :


عزيزتي عبير الإيمان
الصيام في المسيحية ليس غاية في حد ذاته. ولا نصوم مرضاة لله أو تقربا اليه أو لنحوز على رضاه. لأن لو كان الأمتناع عن الأكل يحقق كل هذه الامور لحصل عليها الشيطان لأنه لا يأكل أبدا.
الصوم له أبعاد ؤوحية كثيرة، أذكر منها البعض فقط لأن الكلام عن الصيام كثير جدا.
نصوم تشبها بالمسيح الذي صام اربعين يوما قبل أن يبدأ رسالته،
والرسل الذين كانوا يصومون قبل كل عمل أرادوا أن يعرفوا ما هي 
مشيئة الله في ذلك العمل الذي هم مقدمون عليه، كما أن كلام الله في العهد القديم كثير. 
السيد المسيح تكلم عن الصيام إذ قال في متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 16:
[q-bible] وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. [/q-bible]​ 
وكذلك تكلم عن قوة الصيام الروحية، إذ قال في متى الأصحاح 17 العدد 21: ​ 
[q-bible]وَأَمَّا هَذَا الْجِنْسُ فَلاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ.[/q-bible]​ 
السيد المسيح في الآية الثانية كان يتكلم الى تلاميذه عن قوة الصلاة مقرونه بالصوم في إخراج الشيطان، بعد أن أخرجه هو من إنسان كان يسكنه الشيطان.
بالصوم أيضا يمارس المؤمن الإعتماد على كلمة الله ليحي وليس على الطعام وحده لأن السيد المسيح قال في متى الأصحاح 4 العدد 4: ​ 
[q-bible] لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ. [/q-bible]​ 



> هل تصومون عن اللحوم فقط أعني هل يجوز لكم أن تأكلوا مثلا ً البقوليات وتشربون الماء وتأكلون المأكولات الأخرى ما عدا اللحوم ومشتقاتها ؟؟؟


​ 
في الصيام التقليدي الذي تتطور عبر القرون الاولى للمسيحية واتبعته الكنيسة الرسولية، نمتنع عن كل طعام حيواني وعن الأطعمة المشتقة من الحيوان ونأكل بقولا، ونشرب الماء.​




> هل يوجد لكم شهر محدد أو موعد للصيام من السنة أعني مثلما رمضان عندنا .. أم تصومون في أي يوم من أيام السنة .؟؟؟ وهل يشترط التتابع أم لا ؟؟؟
> 
> ومنذ متى يبدأ أنقطاعكم عن الصيام وإلى متى ؟؟؟ أعني من الفجر إلى المساء ثم تأكلون في المساء الطعام أم ماذا ؟؟ (أرجوا التوضيح لي فأنا أريد التفااااااااااااااااااصيل الدقيقة والمملة )


لو حسبت كل أيام الصوم في السنة لوجدت أن عددها يقوق عدد الأيام التي لا صوم فيها.​​ ​يوم الاربعاء والجمعة من كل اسبوع. اربعون يوما صوم العيد الكبير أي القيامة/الفصح. صوم عيد الميلاد وصوم عيد العذراء وصوم الرسل.​
يكون الصوم بالأنقطاع عن الأكل كليا حتى الظهيرة، وتناول البقول فقط فيما بعد.​​​



> أعذروني لا تعطوني روابط فأنا لا أستطيع الدخول عليها لأنه لا يوجد لدي وقت لفتح النت إلا لوضع هذا الموضوع ثم نسخ الردود كي أطلع عليها على أقل من مهلي ....
> 
> (أحم أحم يعني مثل ما تقولوا فتح النت ملكف شوية) ...
> ولكن إن كان بالإمكان نسخ ما هو موجود في هذه الروابط وعرضها في هذه الصفحة فسأكون شاكرة لكم ...



ها أنذا لم اعطيك روابط وارجو أن تكون ردودي القصيرة مفيدة.​ 



> تمنيت جدا ً أقتناء الكتاب المقدس للأطلاع عليه وقد مسكته حقا ً بين يدي يوما ً وفتحته وقرأت منه قليلا ً ولكنني لم أفهمه ...


لعلك قرأت وانت خائفة من مخالفة تعاليم دينك التي تمنع قراءة الكتاب المقدس. لأنه لا فهم مع الخوف.​ 




> («وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 32وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ \مْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ \لزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.) كيف ذلك ؟ أعني هنا سبب الطلاق فقط الزنى ... *فهل هذا كافي* ؟؟ ​


​​​
الزواج في المسيحية ارتباط مقدس بين الرجل والمرأة، يكون ثالثها الرب* فقط. *ويصبحان الإثنان جسدا واحدا - أي كينونه واحدة أمام الله.​

هذه الكينونة الواحدة تبطل قدسيتها إذا دخلها انسان ثالث (سواء كان الزاني الزوج أم الزوجة) فتصبح آثمة أمام الله.​




> أعني هناك مشاكل وقد يكون عدم توافق وأحيانا ً كره للطرف الأخر ... فكيف السبيل للتخلص منه ؟؟


يجب دراسة مشروع الزواج مسبقا. لا يمكن للزواج أن يكون مختبر تجارب لعلاقة زوجية ناحجة، وإلا يعتبر زنا. 
ليس هناك غصب في الزواج المسيحي. يتم الزواج بإرادة الطرفين ومحبة كل واحد منها للآخر وللعيش معه. وكل مشكلة زوجية ولها حلها. والزاج يبقى وتقوى دعائمه مع مرور الوقت.​ 


> ولماذا إذا زنت هي تطلق ... ماذا عنه إذا زنى أوكرهته المرأة ولم تحتمل العيش معه هل تتطلق منه ؟


كما ذكرت في ردي أعلاه... الزنى من أي طرف غير مقبول عند الرب، ويوجب الطلاق لو أحد الزوجين طالب به.​





> ولماذا إذا طلقت يجعلها تزني ؟؟؟ وهل يسمح لها الزواج من أخر ؟؟
> 
> لماذا من يتزوج مطلقة يكون زاني ؟؟؟ ​​​​


​​​​​​​

إذا طلقت *لغير علة الزنى* يجعلها تزني لأنها سترتبط برجل ليس رجلها، وهذا زنى. ولذلك لا يمكن أن يتم الطلاق إذا لم يكن فيه علة الزنى. 
إذا تم طلاق المرأة لعلة الزنى، من يتزوج منها يكون زانيا لأن الزواج إتحاد مقدس بين الرجل والمرأة في كينونة واحدة، ولأن منذ البدء كانت مشيئة الله أن يكون لكل رجل إمرأة واحدة، ولكل إمرأة رجل واحد. وإذا صار أكثر من هذا يصير زنى حتى ولو كان طلاق.




> (أرجوا الردود فأنا مهتمة جدا ً خاصة عن حال المرأة )


 لا لوم عليك في ذلك 


> وأيضا ً أريد معرفه :
> ما هي حقوق المرأة في النصرانية ؟؟؟





> وما هي واجباتها ؟؟؟
> أعني حقوقها التي من الزوج لها وواجباتها تجاه الزوج ؟؟
> وحقوقها على أبنها أو بنتها ؟؟؟
> وحقوقها على أبيها وأخيها ؟؟؟
> وواجباتها تجاههم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​


​​


سبق ورد عليك الأخ المبارك مكرم 


> وأيضا ً أريد معرفه الميراث ... كيف هو نظام الميراث في النصرانية ؟؟؟؟





> وما هو نصيب الزوجة والبنت والأم والأخت والجدة ؟؟؟ ​
> (أعذروني على هذه الأسئلة ولكنني أريد معرفه كل شيء عن المرأة في المسيحية لأقارنها بحال المرأة في الإسلام )


 

الله ساوى الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق والواجبات.

والميراث لا يختلف بشيئ... ​ 


> وأريد أيضا ً شرح للأية :
> 
> («سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا \لشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ \لأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ \لآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ \لرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ \ثْنَيْنِ. 42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ)
> كلام جميلا وهو في غاية الرحمة والحلم ولكن ..
> ...


​

مثل الشاعر هذا يا حبيبتي كلام بشر. وهل حكمة البشر تعادل حكمة الله في شيء؟ وهل نرد على البشر أم على الله؟
ستفهمين معنى كلام السيد المسيح فقط لو عملت به، لأن من يعمل به يسكن السلام فيه، والسلام هو السيد المسيح. ومتى سكن السلام فينا سيعم على الجميع. ولكي يجب أن يكون العمل بهذه الوصية بدافع المحبة للمعتدي وليس بدافع سلبي.
كما أن العمل بهذه الوصية يعود بإرتقاء الإنسان المسيحي الى أعلى درجات الكمال, وهذا هو المنشود في المسيحية إذ أن السيد المسيح قال لنا في متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 48 :​ 
[q-bible]فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. [/q-bible]

في القديم أي قبل مجئ السيد المسيح في اليهودية، منع الله شعبه من مقاومة الشرّ بشرٍ أعظم، سامحًا لهم بذلك من أجل قسوة قلوبهم، أمّا وقد دخلنا العهد الجديد عهد السيد المسيح -الله الذي ظهر لنا بالجسد- فقد ارتفع بنا إلى مقابلة الشرّ لا بشر مماثل أو أقل أو حتى بالصمت وإنما نقابله بالخير مرتقيًا بنا إلى أعلى درجات الكمال، حسب وصية الله. 
هل تظنين يا عبير أن مقابلة الشر بالشر ستردع الشرير الى الأبد؟​ 



> وهنا أية أخرى : («سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ \لَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى \لأَشْرَارِ وَ\لصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى \لأَبْرَارِ وَ\لظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ \لَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ \لْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ \لَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.)





> *ما أجمل هذا الكلام* !!! ​


​

أرى تجاوبك مع نعمة الله - لتحل عليك بركته يا عبير الأيمان 



> وأستفساري فقط من هم العشارون ؟؟؟


​ 
العشارون هم جباة الضرائب لدى السلطات الرومانية. كان واجبهم جباية العشر من المواطنين - ومن هنا يأتي اسمهم العشارون. كان معروف عنهم لدى الناس أنهم كانوا مختلسون، يأخذون من الناس أكثر من العشر والباقي يذهب لجيوبهم. ​ 



> الأية الأخرى : («قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى \مْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ \لْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ)
> كلام حكيم جدا ً ...​
> ومن خلال الأية فهمت أنكم تؤمنون بوجود النار والجنة وباليوم الأخر (فهل فهمي في محله ؟؟؟)


 


نعم فهمك في محله يا عبير. نحن نؤمن بالأخرة ويوم القيامة التي سيحاسب فيه كل الناس. والسيد المسيج تكلم كثيرا في الإنجيل عن اليوم الأخير. اليك واحدة:  
[q-bible] متى الأصحاح 25 العدد 41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ[/q-bible]​ 
حسب قول السيد المسيح أعلاه، النار الأبدية أعدها الله في الأصل لأبليس وملائكته، وليس للإنسان الذي أحبه ولهذا خلقه. ولكن الإنسان حر في اختياره بأن يكون أبنا لله ويكون معه في الأبدية، أو ينكره وينكر ظهوره في الجسد، ويسلك حسب مشيئة ابليس المقاوم للسيد المسيح، ويكون في الآخرة معه كذلك.​ 



> وهناك الكثير والكثير فأرجوا أن أجد سعة صدر لأستقبال أسئلتي وأستفساراتي ...


 ​أهلا وسهلا بك في كل وقت.​ 
ولك سلام المسيح​


----------



## sameh7610 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*متابع​*


----------



## fredyyy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*نرجو من السائل أن يضع سؤال واحد فقط *

*وعلى الأخوة والأخوات .... المساعدة على النظام في القسم *


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اختى عبير لو انتى فعلا عايزه تعرفى الدين المسيح  عليكى ان تقرئى كتب كثيرة واهم شء هو الكتاب المقدس وانتى تعرفى المسحيه بنفسك وعليكى ايضدا ان  تبحثى فى الموقع المسحيه جديد على موضيع موفيده ولو حضرتك عايزه اى مسعده اكتبى طلب المسعده انا ممكن ابعتلك كل الكتب اليى حضرتك تعزيها من شيوخ  مثلا لهم باع طويل مع المسيح وصلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## Hallelujah (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اخت عبير الايمان
لا شكرا على واجب اقوم به هو واجبي حقا و هذه ساحى مستقلة بذاتها للاجابة على كل التساؤلات و انا و الاخوة ستعدنا اجابتك دائما
طبعا لن اضيف على ما قاله الاخوة
لكن لديكذا تعليق اخر



> كلامك يقول أن الله تعالى واحد .. فلماذا أسمها الثالوث ؟؟؟



نعم الرب هو واحد و لا يوجد اي مسيحي في العالم و لا اي يهودي في العالم يقبل غير هذا الكلام

ساعطيك مثال لتفهمي اكثر انت طبعا لديك جسد و قلب و روح و الثلاثة معا لا ينفصلون دائما يكونون الانسانة عبير الايمان و لا يمكن لهم ان ينفصلوا لان ان انفصلوا لن يعود الانسان طبيعيا مثل باقي البشر الاحياء 
كذلك الرب هو واحد و مطلق و غير متجزء
مثال اخر في القلب و الروح و الجسد
حينما تاكلين الخبز هل روحك التي تاكل الخبز ام جسدك ؟؟؟
طبعا جسدك اتمنى ان تفهمي هذه النقطة جيدا



> كيف ذلك ؟ أعني هنا سبب الطلاق فقط الزنى ... فهل هذا كافي ؟؟
> أعني هناك مشاكل وقد يكون عدم توافق وأحيانا ً كره للطرف الأخر ... فكيف السبيل للتخلص منه ؟؟
> ولماذا إذا زنت هي تطلق ... ماذا عنه إذا زنى أوكرهته المرأة ولم تحتمل العيش معه هل تتطلق منه ؟
> ولماذا إذا طلقت يجعلها تزني ؟؟؟ وهل يسمح لها الزواج من أخر ؟؟
> لماذا من يتزوج مطلقة يكون زاني ؟؟؟


الزواج في المسيحية هو شي ء مقدس للغاية 
هو الرباط المقدس بين الرجل و المراة  الى ان تفرقهم الموت
لا يوجد في المسيحية شيء اسمه طلاق بل هو طلب الطلاق من الزوج ان كان زاني او الزوجة ان كانت زانية 
من يتزوج مطلقين يكون قد زنى و ليس زواج مقدس
و قبل الزواج يجب ان يكون الزوجين على وفاق تام وحتى ان وقعت مشاكل بينهم في المستقبل فليعطوا مشاكلهم و حياتهم للمسيح 
يقولون يا مسيح نحن لدينا مشاكل و نمر بمرحلة غير سليمة من اجلك فلتصحح حياتنا و مشاكلنا و لتجلعنا نعيش لك 
وطبعا ان كان الزوجين مؤمنين ستهون كل المشاكل و تحل كل الصعاب ان كانوا فعلا يريدون ذلك



> سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا \لشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ \لأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ \لآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ \لرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ \ثْنَيْنِ. 42مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ)
> 
> كلام جميلا وهو في غاية الرحمة والحلم ولكن ..
> هذه الطريقة قد تنفع مع صنف من البشر ... ولكن هناك أصناف أنك كلما حلمت عليه زاد طغيانا ً .. فكيف السبيل لردعه ؟؟
> ...


مثل ما قالت الاخت امة هذا كلام الشاعر و ما علاقة كلام البشر بكلام ملك الملوك ؟؟؟
على فكرة هذا التشريع كان محفزا قويا ان اقبل يسوع المسيح رب و مخلص لي
لكن المسيح لن يرضى باتباع بدون كرامة بجميع الاحوال فالمسيح طلب منا ان ندافع عن انفسنا فقط
و ليس عليه و لا عن الدين لانهما غير محتاجين لدفاع البشر بكل تاكيد



> وأستفساري فقط من هم العشارون ؟؟؟


من كان يشتغل في الضرائب ... كانوا يعرفون بقساوة قلبهم و انعدام الرحمة فيهم


> كلام حكيم جدا ً ...
> ومن خلال الأية فهمت أنكم تؤمنون بوجود النار والجنة وباليوم الأخر (فهل فهمي في محله ؟؟؟)
> 
> وهناك الكثير والكثير فأرجوا أن أجد سعة صدر لأستقبال أسئلتي وأستفساراتي ...



طبعا يوجد عذاب من جهة و نعيم من جهة اخرى
نحن لا نختلف مع المسلمين في جهنم بل الاختلاف الواضح و المتباين في الجنة
المسلمين يرون ان الجنة هي حياة ابدية لا موت فيها كل ما يوجد فيه حور عين و الغلمان و الخمور و الالبان و لحم الطيور !!
الشيء الذي لا يوجد بالمرة في المسيحية عندنا ملكوت الله 
ان ندخل نحن ايضا في ملكوت الله و هذا كل ما يتمناه كل مسيحي مؤمن في العالم

اتمنى ان تكون اجاباتي في محلها و اي استفتار اخر لا تتردي اطلاقا​


----------



## Twin (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*طبعاً أنا أقدر ما قامت به الأخت الغالية أمة علي ما فعلته من رد مع أنها مدركة قوانين القسم والمنتدي ولكن نشكر ربنا علي ردها الوافي ومن ثم تبعها الأخوة*

*عامة لعدم كسر النظام ولكل فعل رد فعل*
*ولذلك يغلق الموضوع لما فيه من تعديات علي القوانين *
*يغلق فقط ولن يحذف لما فيه من بركة السؤال وبركة الأجابة*

*أخت عبير الإيمان أري في سيادتك ذو طابع التطويل خاصة في الأسئلة والتعليقات *
*نرجو منك التركيز علي نقطة واحدة كي نوفيها وبعدها ننتقل لغيرها للأفادة القصوي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

